# Beispiel-Blockchain + GUI mit Java erstellen



## Schwupsi (21. Mrz 2019)

Hi Leute,
gibt es hier User, die schon Erfahrungen mit der Programmierung einer Beispiel-Blockchain in einer Programmiersprache gemacht haben wie z.B. Java? Ich möchte für ein Projekt so eine Blockchain erstellen und mit einer GUI verknüpfen, in die der Endbenutzer dann Daten einträgt, also Transaktionen tätigt, die dann in Blöcken abgelegt werden, die dann der Blockchain hinzugefügt werden. Auch der Prozess des Minings und mehrere Teilnehmer sollen simuliert werden. Eine Blockchain, die nur auf meinem PC, sprich nur einen Teilnehmer hat, ist irgendwie sinnfrei oder? 

Ich habe schon viel recherchiert und man findet relativ viel fertigen Code dazu, aber ich möchte auch Eigenleistung einbringen. Was ich brauche ist ein Konzept bzw. Fahrplan, den ich abarbeiten kann und dabei selbst Code schreibe.
Hat jemand eine Idee wie man sowas richtig angehen könnte? Welches Schnittstellen/Frameworks kann ich benutzen? Ist meine Idee überhaupt umsetzbar?

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten.

LG


----------

